# Looking for divorce lawyer in Salt lake



## Nowinutah (Mar 21, 2016)

I am looking for a referral for a divorce lawyer in/ around the Salt Lake City area. I prefer a female and want to pursue a simple and fair divorce. No fighting.


----------

